# Corriente Saddles



## Ktokch (Nov 20, 2013)

Looking for reviews on Corriente barrel saddles.. Please only people with experience with the saddles
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I do!  

What would you like to know about it? 

They're really good quality for the price. I've had mine for a little over 2 years and have not had any complaints with it. My BO commented on it last month about how nice it looked and didn't think it showed 2 years of wear at all (especially for how much I throw it around in the dirt). 

The cantle isn't as high as other brands, but I really only trail ride, so it's not something I can review in terms of actually running barrels.


----------



## Ktokch (Nov 20, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ktokch (Nov 20, 2013)

Wondering mostly about quality. And how they fit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

They only make 7" gullets, which fits my mare for the most part. It fit her best during the summer when she's in a hilly pasture and ridden at least 5 days a week in addition to working herself. During the winter, she loses back muscle because I don't have as much time to do work her and the first place she loses the muscle is her withers, causing it to sit farther down and pinch, but it's more my fault for just not keeping my horse in shape. Haha.

Smrobs uses Corriente too and has said in other threads that it fits almost every horse she's ever put it on from her 14.3 mustang to a 16.2 or so Belgian/QH. 

I got the recommendation from her to try one because the quality is awesome for how much you pay for it.


----------



## Ktokch (Nov 20, 2013)

Are their cantles hight or are they ok?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Call them and ask if you have any questions. I have talked to them on the phone when searching for a saddle for a short backed horse we had and they were very helpful. I don't have any experience with their barrel saddles but like mentioned before smrobs has a modified association and very happy with it. I know of several guys that had to send their saddles in to be fixed or waiting on a custom and used a Corriente to cowboy out if until they got their new or repaired one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Ktokch said:


> Are their cantles hight or are they ok?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The cantles aren't as high as seen on bigger name barrel saddles (Circle Y, for example). Still enough to lean on, but you aren't clamped in like you would be in a saddle with a higher cantle. The seat is also flatter and broader than a lot of barrel saddles. I think it's perfectly comfortable and snug.

This was the first time I used it. You can see the cantle goes out at more of an angle than straight upward than most barrel saddles.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I had a corriente roping saddle in the '80's, selling it was one of the bigger regrets of my rodeo career!


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Personally I hate Corriente barrel saddles. I don't like how they sit me, and they kick my legs back and throw me forward if a horse sets up hard. 

Just not a fan....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

As others have mentioned, I can't really comment on their barrel saddles, but I have 2 of their ranch saddles sitting in my tack room right now and I love them.

I got mine about 3 and a half years ago for the sole purpose of breaking colts. I needed something that was tough enough to stand up to whatever happened....and cheap enough to be easily replaced if it got tore up beyond repair.

So far, I don't have a single complaint about it. It's super good working quality, especially for the price, and the most comfortable and secure saddle I've ever put my butt in.

And, as Po mentioned, it fits a wide range of horses from a 13.1 shetland cross









To a 13.2 super narrow mule









To my 14.3 stocky mustang









To my 16.2 bulky draft cross









It's been dropped in the dirt, stomped on, rolled on, and I've roped some critters from it that came close to outweighing my horses and it's held up just fine.

My brother has one that he's had for 10 years or more. Back when he worked in a feedlot, he would put more torture on a saddle in a month than most folks would in a lifetime...and he's still riding in it and it still fits great.

Unless it comes a point when I need a tree size that they don't offer (like Po said, they only sell FQHB with 7" gullets), then I plan to continue to get my saddles from them.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I've been throwing the idea around of getting one of their wade tree saddles. Just as a spare for people that come and want to ride or a beater type saddle. The only thing I saw that I didn't like was they had metal ground seats in them. That being said for that price you aren't going to get a custom made hand carved leather ground seat like a Freckers saddle. They want 675 for a wade tree saddle half rough out half tooled delivered to your door. Really cant beat that.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Bought this Corriente saddle off friends last nite. Needs some cleaning but was only used 3 times. Haven't researched anything or much on it yet. It appears to be a "Ranch Cutter". I believe they said its 5/6 years old. Came with breast collar. I really like much from what I've seen from it so far. Please excuse JD garden tractor I currently have it resting on. Got in late and just put pad on hood of tractor and threw it on. Any questions/comments good/bad or ugly would be appreciated. Thanks in advance !


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice, Rawhide! I hope you like it as much as we like ours .


----------



## ropinbiker (Aug 3, 2012)

We love ours(2 team ropers, 2 ranch associations, and 1 barrel)...they are tough and can take a beating. I am using my older(2004ish) team roper in the video I posted in the roping section.


----------



## cjaccardi (Feb 7, 2014)

I love corriente saddles . I have about 5 of them.


----------



## cjaccardi (Feb 7, 2014)

wow it looks brand new ! Why did he never use it ?






Rawhide said:


> Bought this Corriente saddle off friends last nite. Needs some cleaning but was only used 3 times. Haven't researched anything or much on it yet. It appears to be a "Ranch Cutter". I believe they said its 5/6 years old. Came with breast collar. I really like much from what I've seen from it so far. Please excuse JD garden tractor I currently have it resting on. Got in late and just put pad on hood of tractor and threw it on. Any questions/comments good/bad or ugly would be appreciated. Thanks in advance !


----------



## Slave2Ponies (May 25, 2013)

Rawhide: Great bargain on your saddle! I love my Corriente too and so does my horse. I figure after 2 years, I already have my money's worth out of it, even if it was destroyed today. Let us know how you like it.

Sorry OP -- don't know how they are for barrel racing though.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

cjaccardi said:


> wow it looks brand new ! Why did he never use it ?


It belonged to a lady. She is the horse person in the family. My guess would be too many horses, too many saddles,tack etc.Limited time . Only one butt ! :wink:
Guess they/she felt like downsizeing. Also IMO in some remote circles Corriente is not a household name.
What I find interesting is word/name Corriente in Spanish I believe means average or current . I'am picky about my saddles and I can tell you even though haven't put it on a horse yet and ridden in it I like it.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Slave2Ponies said:


> Rawhide: Great bargain on your saddle! I love my Corriente too and so does my horse. I figure after 2 years, I already have my money's worth out of it, even if it was destroyed today. Let us know how you like it.
> 
> Will do ! :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW I'am sure most know here Corriente doesn't just make saddles. https://corrientesaddleco.com/MISC.php


----------



## cjaccardi (Feb 7, 2014)

Rawhide said:


> It belonged to a lady. She is the horse person in the family. My guess would be too many horses, too many saddles,tack etc.Limited time . Only one butt ! :wink:
> Guess they/she felt like downsizeing. Also IMO in some remote circles Corriente is not a household name.
> What I find interesting is word/name Corriente in Spanish I believe means average or current . I'am picky about my saddles and I can tell you even though haven't put it on a horse yet and ridden in it I like it.



I think Corriente name comes from Corriente Cattle which is used commonly in rodeos ...but great saddle


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

BarrelRacingLvr said:


> Personally I hate Corriente barrel saddles. I don't like how they sit me, and they kick my legs back and throw me forward if a horse sets up hard.
> 
> Just not a fan....


If you don't like the saddle because it throws your feet back, you can take it into a saddle shop and have them block your leathers, it is somewhat fixable


----------



## Marsapan (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a Corriente Barrel Saddle that I ordered last year and LOVE IT! It fits my stout QH mare (both of them) perfectly and it has really held up well. I think mine was an unbelievable 545.00 delivered and I love the fact that you can choose your pattern and seat color/material. Broke in really quickly too! Everyone who sits in it comments on how comfortable it is. Nothing bad to say here!:lol:


----------

